# night on the ohio river



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

I know this one is small in comparison to the one's most you guys catch on here, but I consider any night I catch a flattie a good night. Caught him on red fin carp head below pike island dam.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

nice fish man! Not to sound like a dick but easy handling them fish by the gills! Stick your hand in its mouth and cradle its belly. Them flats are usually babies when u get them out of the water!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!

Flathead have been hard to get this year.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

smoothkip25 said:


> nice fish man! Not to sound like a dick but easy handling them fish by the gills! Stick your hand in its mouth and cradle its belly. Them flats are usually babies when u get them out of the water!


ya, next time I"ll be more carefull. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

smoothkip25 said:


> nice fish man! Not to sound like a dick but easy handling them fish by the gills! Stick your hand in its mouth and cradle its belly. Them flats are usually babies when u get them out of the water!


Ditto...that pretty much goes for any fish though unless your going to keep them.

Anyway very nice fish. Got to love catching them flatties


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice fish for a beginer or a vetran. We are all looking for a fish a little bigger than the last one. Some are just a little farther along. Just keep fishing. ( PS always handle them as gently as possible )


----------

